# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  an alle Frankfurter,Mannheim und umgebung

## Haiflyer

wer hat bock in den ferien vielleicht so am 1.8 oder so in Frankfurt am Main ne sreet session abzuziehn  wir ( 3-7 leuds) sind auch jeden fall am start. wäre cool wenn sich noch n paar dazu gesellen würden.
würd mich freun. also dann ciao

Lucas

----------

